# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dream Symbols - Waters of dreams - Beliefnet.com (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

*Dream Symbols - Waters of dreams**Beliefnet.com (blog)**...* permission and the aid of shamanic drumming, our whole circle accompanied him back into his dream in a marvelous adventure in group *lucid dreaming*. *...***

----------

